

Ask HN: Co-founding with international guys - hansy

I was wondering if anybody in the HN community has legally incorporated in the U.S. with international co-founders?<p>What are the special provisions? What are the hurdles?<p>Any advice would be extremely helpful. Thanks.
======
starter
What's your revenue like? Pass through taxation, the S Corp is cool for making
startup accounting simple. You'll want a C Corp once over 100K in profit or
basically when making more than you need to live.

Only problem? S Corps do NOT allow international owners so you may want to
wait on international ownership until you're startup is ready. Also remember
that getting legal probably shouldn't be your startup's priority.

According to PG...

"There is more to setting up a company than incorporating it, of course:
insurance, business license, unemployment compensation, various things with
the IRS. I'm not even sure what the list is, because we, ah, skipped all that.
When we got real funding near the end of 1996, we hired a great CFO, who fixed
everything retroactively. It turns out that no one comes and arrests you if
you don't do everything you're supposed to when starting a company. And a good
thing too, or a lot of startups would never get started."

An excerpt from "How to Start a Startup"

